# Problem with earwigs



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

How many are we talking about? Several is not a problem. just shake the off in inner cover. There are a lot of things that live in a bee hive, and probably many more in a tree hive. Mite also leave feces in the cell all over the hive, bee brood does too. The bees are very good at house cleaning and will keep the honey clean.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

I get them too and they do not seem to do any damage. They just like the dark/damp environment. Just shake them off and be thankful its not shb.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

I used to find them too and am not too worried about it. Inner covers...not required.


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

I do not know what they do on the inner cover but on the bottom board they will clean up mites. Feed your earwigs!


----------



## spieker (Jun 26, 2009)

I saw this thread before that suggested earwigs may eat SHBs.
http://www.beesource.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-284776.html

Before reading that earwigs may eat SHBs, I was working hard to eliminate them. Now that I leave them alone, I do not see SHBs above my inner covers. Either the earwigs are eating them, or it is just a coincidence. 

I am interested in knowing whether or not other people have noticed if SHBs are seen among earwigs.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I get them every year. Sometimes a lot. I just tap the covers on the ground and knock them off and then move on. I don't worry about them.


----------



## Andersonhoney (Jun 21, 2016)

I've been using earwig (Labidura truncata). As shb control for several years. We put 2 in each hives ( male and female).and that's it.


----------



## skobeedoo (Aug 3, 2016)

About the most I've seen are perhaps two dozen. I usually shake them onto the ground, but I suspect they come right back. I think you've convinced me that leaving them won't pose a problem.


----------



## skobeedoo (Aug 3, 2016)

Thanks! I guess I won't worry about them.


----------



## skobeedoo (Aug 3, 2016)

You start with two earwigs, and end with how many? Sounds like the ugly little things can do as much good as harm. Thanks


----------



## dudelt (Mar 18, 2013)

I also see lots of them but they don't do any damage.


----------



## Andersonhoney (Jun 21, 2016)

If you have more breeding than you need put them into your other hives. If they have a lot of young don't stress as at a point the mother will eat them. One of the only insect species that care for there young, we'll up until they are too big. Would like to know what species you have there if anyone could please check.


----------



## rwmccor (Feb 29, 2012)

Andersonhoney,
Only thing I could find on our species here 
Three common species in the U.S. are European earwigs, red-legged earwigs, and striped earwigs. European earwig adults are approximately 16 mm long and are rust-brown colored with light-colored wing covers. They are one of the most commonly encountered species and found in many parts of North America.

Red-legged earwig adults are 12 to 15 mm long and are brown to black in color. They are most common in the southern half of the U.S. Striped earwigs, sometimes called the shore earwig, are dark brown, bordering on a reddish brown. They are 20 to 25 mm long and are most likely found in the southern half of the U.S.


----------

